# Swift warranty



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

The Swift warranty ceases to be valid if a van has been overseas for 90 or more consecutive days. 

I have looked at various other manufucaturers' website and would recommend you check your warranty if planning a long trip. 

I asked my pal - the legal eagle - for her comments on the Swift warranty. Whilst consumer matters are not her forte, she believes that a guarantee is not obligatory, and where a guarantee is provided, the firm providing the warranty can impose any terms and conditions it chooses. 

I have emailed Hymer and Dethleffs for there warranty restrictions - but if you can add the info here, please do.

Russell


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Russel,
Does that mean only if you attempt to make a claim while still overseas or does it mean that it is not valid even on your return?

I assume that Hymer and Dethleffs, the others you mention, don't have such clauses otherwise those people making 'personal imports' to Britain, as many seem to, would be in the doo doo.

Interesting subject ...... what is the exact wording of the Swift warranty with respect to that restriction?


Harvey


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Russell, just a though how would they know you had been out the uk for 90 days? You could tell them you have spent a week in the uk recently. How could they prove you hadn't?

Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Here is the Swift wording

"The warranty will be invalidated if the motorhome has been neglected, misused, modified or for hire or reward. The motorhome will deem to have been neglected if it has not been serviced and maintained as stated in this handbook. The warranty only applies to motorhomes purchased and used within the UK, and for continuous journeys abroad of no longer than 90 days per journey."

I received an e mail earlier stating that the Dethleffs warranty is valid, so long as the maintenance schedule is adhered to. 

I have e mailed Swift twice (no answer) and have today contacted the supplying dealer, who I think will contact The Swift Group tomorrow. As I have not been overseas for 90 days, then I should be under warranty. My main questions to Swift is how to effect repairs overseas, in the most economical manner. To return to base for repairs would cost me in excess of £600.00 - basically 1100 miles to the dealer and 1100 miles back, a sea crossing, tolls and taxes, vet fees for Oscar and so on. I estimate that a dealer should be able to get these problems sorted for much less than that - and hence I ask Swift for a suggestion. 

The same applies if you were on holiday at Garda for a week. If the habitation door fell off for example, what back up do Swift offer? 

It is for these reasons, plus the ongoing issues with the van, why the order for the 669 looks like it will be going in the bin. 

If I have to return to the UK to cure the leak on the window, the door that is not closing etc, then according to the Swift manual the cost of transport is borne by me. 

In reality, however.....I will leave it at that for a while as I do not want to get depressed. 

Russell


----------

